# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Greeting from NZ

## kdogg87

Hello everyone!!! I am newbie on Excel VBA and Im excited to learn some awesome coding.

----------


## jeffreybrown

Hello & Welcome to the Forum,

If you want to learn about coding, you will find plenty of resources here  :Smilie:

----------


## kdogg87

Thanks matey!!!! Im looking into books to learn about vba coding as well cbt to speed up the process!!! going through the forum as well to look at examples!  :Smilie:

----------


## jeffreybrown

For me, not much of a reader, but by watching the members on this forum and asking questions I can do alright with VBA now.  Sure does save some time  :Wink:

----------

